# pregnancy question



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi fellow female IBSers,

It's been a very long time since I've posted on this website, but I remember how helpful it was when I was newly diagnosed with IBS. So I figured there might be some women with some experience/insight for me now, too! I just recently found out that I'm pregnant (10 weeks), and wanted to see how IBS has affected other people's pregnancies. I know some of these questions are ones I should ask my doctor, and I will, but my first appointment isn't for another week and a half and I was hoping for a little more piece of mind in the meantime. I know from reading other literature that sometimes a person's IBS symptoms can change when they are pregnant, and sometimes they don't. Personally, I'm usually IBS-D, and I'm still experiencing diarrhea, but also some constipation. Could this be due to my prenatal vitamins I've been taking? They have iron, which I believe is constipating? Also, I've been experiencing my usual abdominal cramping and small amount of pelvic pain, which I often experienced pre-pregnancy. Of course, my anxiety is a little heightened because I'm worrying that the cramping and pain could affect the baby -- is this a valid concern? Have other women continued to experience pain from their IBS during pregnancy and it be ok? Lastly, do I need to be concerned about the nutrients my baby might not be getting enough of? I have a bunch of food intolerances (whoopie), and don't want to deprive my body of what it might need at this time, but at the same time I don't want to make myself sick. Anyway, sorry for all the questions and any advice, answers, and/or encouragement you can provide would be really really appreciated. Thank you!!

Julie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be from the vitamins, as they do tend to have enough of the constipating vitamins/minerals to overbalance the ones in there that tend to loosen up the stools. Although I think generally pregnancy tends to be a bit constipating for anyone. I don't know how much is hormonal vs how much is the colon can't move things along as well when there is something squishing it off to the sides more than usual.

I don't think any cramping or pain from IBS will effect the baby (other than your overall stress levels), but it may be good to ask the doctor if there is some indication it may not be your usual abdominal pain and you need to be checked.

Generally IBS doesn't seem to effect outcomes of pregnancies, but pregnancy often effects the IBS (either a change in symptoms or a reduction in symptoms, rarely an increase in symptoms).

You might bring a log of what you eat over the course of a couple of days and ask the doctor if based on that you may need to see a dietitian to make sure you eat in a way that works with your intolerances but still keeps you and the baby well nourished. It may be the vitamins you are taking will be enough to counter any diet issues.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

pregnant women usually experience constipation, maybe because of the vitamins or just hormonal.


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

It's normal in pregnant women because of the hormones that makes the intestinal muscle relax, also because of the pressure from expanding uterus on the intestines.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

During pregnancy women have higher levels of hormones that slow down digestion and relaxed muscles in the bowels that leaves them constipated. Also, the pressure of the expanding uterus on the bowels can also contribute to that.


----------



## Victoriais1995 (May 2, 2021)

I'm pregnant too and I was wondering if I can keep taking my melatonin supplements https://www.vitaminexpress.org/uk/melatonin-supplements I really can't sleep at night. Does anyone know if that's ok?


----------



## Brandonshap (Aug 26, 2021)

Victoriais1995 said:


> I'm pregnant too and I was wondering if I can keep taking my melatonin supplements Buy Melatonin Supplements | VitaminExpress I really can't sleep at night. Does anyone know if that's ok?


It should be fine my wife actually does the same and her doctor said it is ok


----------

